# Einsteiger in Linux sucht Informationen



## crisou (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

möchte den Einstieg in RedHat Linux wagen, alleridings finde ich keine sinnvollen Infos für Einsteiger im Netz. Kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen. Ich möchte also gerne Grundlagen wissen zu Linux, wie man es einsetzt, etc.

Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.

Gruß


----------



## Randolph_D (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 wenn du nur RedHead auf deinem Rechner installieren willst, und keine Daten auf der Festplatte sind die du sichern musst, dann einfach Boot-CD einlegen und los.
 Wenn es der Rechner ist mit dem du auch im Netz bist, d. h. unter Win dann musst du schon genauer werden. Ich bin jetzt nicht der Experte aber du brauchst glaub ich ne eigene Partition (ReiserFS) und eine SWAP, für die Auslagerung.
 Wenns erstmal installiert ist erfährst du alles z.B. hier.
 Viel Spaß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Februar 2005)

Hmm, gute Frage.
Was willst Du denn mit Deinem Linux machen? Die Frage wie man Linux einsetzt ist ja nicht gerade spezifisch.
Linux kannst Du zu so gut wie allem einsetzen, obwohl halt das Zocken nur bedingt moeglich ist. Ansonsten kannst Du damit eigentlich alles machen was Du willst (ausser Kaffee kochen, aber wer will das schon?  ).
Am besten installierst Du's erstmal, falls nicht schon geschehen, und wenn Du auf Probleme stoesst oder ein Programm fuer eine bestimmte Aufgabe suchst dann wendest Du Dich nochmal vertrauensvoll an's Forum.

Du musst auf jeden Fall bereit sein Neues zu lernen und offen dafuer sein, dass einiges anders als bei Windows ist. Und es ist sehr praktisch wenn Du Englisch kannst, denn das ist die Sprache des Internet (wehe es sagt jetzt einer HTML sei die Sprache des Internet!) und dementsprechend lassen sich in dieser Sprache so gut wie alle Informationen im Netz finden. Manchmal nicht ganz einfach verpackt, aber wie gesagt, bei Problemen gibt's ja uns.

Also viel Erfolg und viel Spass mit Linux.


----------



## Slater (2. Februar 2005)

Hy, ich habe vor ein paar Jahren auch den Einstieg mit RedHat versucht (Bin aber gescheitert). Seit nun fast einem Jahr "fahre" ich mit Suse (9.2) auf meinem Laptop. Installation war bei mir kein Problem und auch das Danach klappt ganz gut. Der Vorteil von Suse ist seine gute Benutzeroberfläche für Umsteiger!

Infos (vor allem für Suse) http://www.linux-club.de

Gruess Slater


----------



## JohannesR (2. Februar 2005)

Naja, es ist nicht die Benutzeroberflaeche von SuSE, es ist halt die, die SuSE verwendet, die du aber auch auf jeder anderen Distribution finden wirst. KDE ist Windows sehr aehnlich, von daher empfinden es viele Umsteiger als guten Anfangspunkt (Bis auf meine Freundin, die ist in Gnome vernarrt! )


----------



## crisou (3. Februar 2005)

Super, das ist ja schon mal was. Also ich muß die RedHat-Distribution nutzen, denn das ist die Vorgabe meines Unternehmens. Ich habe mich für ein Abschlussprojekt mit Redhat entschieden um einen Webserver aufzusetzen. Als Content Management wird typo3 zum Einsatz kommen mit der Bildbearbeitung ImageMagic.

Im Fachgespräch werden intensive Fragen über das Projekt gestellt und da möchte ich über Linux schon etwas Bescheid wissen. So grundlegende Dinge, wißt ihr?
Garantiert kommen auch vergleichende Fragen zwischen Microsoft-Produkten und den Linux-Produkten. Warum so gewählt? Unterschied?........

Aber ich bedanke mich jetzt schon für die zahlreichen Antworten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Februar 2005)

Oh, das gute alte Fachgespraech.
Die koennen da richtig fies werden. 
Bei mir ging's um 'ne Multi-Homed-Firewall, und ich hab in meiner Praesentation mal ganz kurz erwaehnt dass man mit dem ULOG-Daemon auch in 'ne MySQL-Datenbank loggen kann. Da meinten die dann richtig ordentlich in's Thema Datenbanken eintauchen zu muessen.
Ich weiss zwar wie ich damit arbeite, aber die ganze Theorie dahinter ist nicht ganz griffbereit. War eigentlich drauf aus denen schoen was ueber Paketfilter, NAT und sowas zu erzaehlen, aber da die guten IHK-Menschen eh nicht wissen was das ist fragen die lieber was wo sie auch nachpruefen koennen ob das stimmt was ich erzaehle.

Was Du zu den Gruenden erzaehlst warum Linux und nicht Windows ist nicht einfach. Das solltest Du Dir gut ueberlegen. Und nicht zu banal darauf eingehen wie "Linux ist sicherer/stabiler/guenstiger" oder sowas.
Es kann Dir gut passieren dass Du auf einen Microsoft-Fanatiker triffst, der Linux absolut nicht fuer den Stein der Weisen haelt sondern eher fuer das misslungene Konstrukt eines Freaks der einfach zu viel Zeit hat.


----------



## crisou (4. Februar 2005)

Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich noch nie mit Linux gearbeitet habe, aber bis zur KW 26 darin total fit werden muß. Ich hab tierisch schiss vor dem Fachgespräch, weil der Ausschuss unberechenbar ist. Das gefällt mir nicht.
Hast du vielleicht einige Tutorials oder Skripte über Linux?


----------



## 4men (4. Februar 2005)

Hi also hab hier was wo viel erklärt wird aber ist leider noch nicht ganz fertig 
Hier der Link: http://www.linuxfibel.de/

Hoffe du kannst damit was Anfangen da ist so ziemlich alles erklärt und meines Erachtens auch nicht schlecht, aber wie gesagt noch nicht ganz vollständig. 

Eine Schritt für Schritt Installationsanleitung für Rad Hat ist auch dabei 

mfg 4men


----------



## Thorsten Ball (5. Februar 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (Bis auf meine Freundin, die ist in Gnome vernarrt! )



Und das ist auch gut so! 

(Sorry für Offtopic )

Thorsten


----------



## crisou (6. Februar 2005)

Danke, werde auf jeden Fall mal rein schauen


----------

